
My TV is Better and Cheaper then Your TV - BurgherJon2
http://jonathancavell.com/wordpress/technology/2010/04/my-tv-is-better-and-cheaper-then-your-tv
======
pkulak
I'd do it if they do something like that for the NBA. I can't function without
my Blazers. Are there blackout areas with the MLB plugin?

------
Aron
*than

